# YourBrowser



## DMZ (Aug 31, 2011)

Your browser is a important part of you pc so what Software do you use?

I use Maxthon3 and 2, its a great web browser. And has a huge amount of stuff that IE and Firefox does not come with that is cool.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 31, 2011)

I use Google Chrome, can't complain. It's pretty good.


----------



## Oskari (Aug 31, 2011)

Firefox 6.0

Maybe you should include a poll with this thread.


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 31, 2011)

Seamonkey - these days I only use the mail client for RSS feeds and don't use anything else but the browser part, but I've used Mozilla since 2002 and kept with Seamonkey when they tried to force everyone to Firefox. (Though Seamonkey is becoming more and more like Firefox and the browser is basically just a Mozilla-like UI over a Firefox core now - but that and the organizational differences are important.)


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 31, 2011)

Opera-there's features to it I prefer over Firefox and Chrome (like speed dial), and I don't know anyone who would settle with IE.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 31, 2011)

Firefox 6.0


----------



## DMZ (Aug 31, 2011)

Oskari said:


> Firefox 6.0
> 
> Maybe you should include a poll with this thread.



 I should, and will.


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 31, 2011)

DMZ said:


> I should, and will.



So where's Seamonkey?


----------



## PTeppic (Aug 31, 2011)

The mac versions are different to Windows. So Firefox 3.6.3


----------



## DMZ (Aug 31, 2011)

J-Sun said:


> So where's Seamonkey?



I forgot to put it on there then......... I could not edit the poll, sos.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been using Chrome for quite a while now, and have no real complaints. I have tried Opera and Firefox (obviously Internet Explorer), but Chrome just seems to be the one that works best for me.

(I do use IE as a backup.)


----------



## alchemist (Aug 31, 2011)

I ticked the IE box. However, I have to use Chrome to edit a document I'm involved in in Google Docs, so i might give it a twirl for a while.


----------



## Parson (Aug 31, 2011)

Firefox, but I'm not much of a power user, so I don't know much difference in the browsers. But I resist M$ as much as possible on the principle that competition is good.


----------



## Talysia (Aug 31, 2011)

I've recently switched to Chrome, and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## DMZ (Sep 1, 2011)

Talysia said:


> I've recently switched to Chrome, and I'm quite happy with it.



You cant go wrong with Chrome.


----------



## THX-1138 (Nov 27, 2011)

My personal favorite is Chrome, with Maxthon as a close second.


----------



## Snowdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Firefox for me (and Thunderbird for emails). I can't say if it's still the best but I continue to have a soft spot for it since it allowed me to finally dump IE. The best software change I ever made on my PC.


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 30, 2011)

This poll might need updating, I'm on I.E 9 (but I don't much care for it)


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 30, 2011)

Moonbat, if you can, I would get away from IE as soon as possible. Firefox, Chrome, and Opera are all free to download and use and despite my not liking Chrome all that well, even it is a better choice than IE.


I personally am using Opera, simply because Firefox tends to crash Flash player-or it did with one update, don't know if they ever fixed that-and I have never liked Chrome, even if Google IS tempting one with something like Angry Birds. (Again, something I never cared for to begin with.)


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, my Safari's 4 point something (when I know how to do things in a program, and have learnt its quirks, I tend not to let it upgrade itself, except for antivirus.) I also have Firefox and Opera, but that's my default setting.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm using some form of Firefox, more out of habit then anything we also have Chrome, Opera, IE and probably others. (married to a geek).  It's a habit we changed to Linux about 9 years ago  -  used it since.   Might have been just called Mozilla then ?

Have no idea computers married to my husband are a constant learning curve.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 30, 2011)

It always bemuses me that people still use IE (hee). I managed to get my housemates away from that browser and they haven't looked back. 

I was a real Firefox lover for a long time, but then it asked me to update...and crashed. So I was like "Screw you, then!" and moved to Chrome. I love it. It's so fast and streamlined! Not any add-ons or anything like that, but I have the need for speed.

At work, I have Chrome in one browser on one screen and use it for most of the stuff, but I also have Firefox on the other screen, always open, because it's packed with SEO add-ons that are necessary.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 30, 2011)

Can I change my poll entry? Thanks to this thread, I changed from IEsomething to Chrome. It's faster and looks better, although it doesn't like when I format text on Chrons. Myself and the kids have switched but alchemissus didn't like it and returned to Microsoft.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Nov 30, 2011)

Firefox with Chrome for the occasional site that seems to have trouble recognising Firefox.  And even more occasionally an ancient version of K-Meleon (mostly for weird, ill-defined, nostalgic reasons).

But thanks for the thread.  I haven't really thought about what I use (apart from avoiding IE). It's prompted me to go and have a look at what else is available.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 1, 2011)

Firefox on both laptops, tho its not perfect its better than IE!
Opera Mini or default browser on my Android phone.


----------



## Dave (Dec 1, 2011)

J-Sun said:


> So where's Seamonkey?





DMZ said:


> I forgot to put it on there then......... I could not edit the poll, sos.


I can! - Dave


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 1, 2011)

Dave said:


> I can! - Dave



Thank you! 



J-Sun said:


> (Though Seamonkey is becoming more and more like Firefox and the browser is basically just a Mozilla-like UI over a Firefox core now - but that and the organizational differences are important.)



Seamonkey is more Firefox and less Mozilla than ever with 2.4 and that was the bumpiest upgrade yet but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## TL Rese (Dec 2, 2011)

internet explorer - it's awful.  i should prob switch, but am technophobic. =(


----------

